# Is this a good deal?



## hawcer (Feb 22, 2008)

*Is this a good deal? I finally bought one ,looky-looky*

Centerfire has been selling the military version of the p225 (p6) for $269.00.
AIM has them for $259.00

Is this a good deal or are these junk?I don't mind the single stack,( 8 rounds is plenty enough to serve it's purpose).

I really don't need it.But I like to jump on good deals when I can.

Any thoughts?


----------



## babs (Nov 30, 2007)

Found a great great site a while back that has this article about the P225..
I'm interested as well, though the idea of an old beat up LE turn-in sort of gives me the willies... but if it's in great condition functionally, I can certainly live with some major finish-holster-wear if it goes bang every time and acts like a Sig aught to.

http://www.hipowersandhandguns.com/Critical%20Look%20at%20SIG%20Sauer%20P225.htm

Addition: I meant to mention I actually saw a couple of these on one table at the gun show last weekend... Looks like a great carry gun... Though for specifically a carry gun, I'd be throwing in others like the Ruger SR9 as a choice, in a new gun for still relatively affordable, and 17 rounds.


----------



## hawcer (Feb 22, 2008)

HEHE...I just finished reading that arcticle. :smt023

Like my Star BM...I can live with some finish wear as long as it operates flawlessly.And with so many surplus "turn-ins" showing up....there's bound to be ample amounts of available parts.....

If it's good enough for the LE to defend themselves with,It's good enough for me!


----------



## TrenyPick (Feb 25, 2008)

I was going to order one tonight, but then I see both sites are backorder on these handguns. I want to get a .40, but I could save $150-200 and get this for now(well not now apparently).

Thanks for the tipoff on this....


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

This is a very good price on an excellent gun. The only caveat I'd offer is the the P225 has an elongated trigger guard compared to other SIGs, and doesn't fit a lot of holsters that fit other SIGs, at least the tightly-molded ones.


----------



## polyguy (May 4, 2007)

That is almost a steal...well at least in my area. As I have yet to see a used Sig under $450 in decent condition, let alone better.


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

I'd say it's a good deal considering. I saw these offered in Shotgun News recently.


----------



## hawcer (Feb 22, 2008)

Well,I've convinced myself into getting one,two whould be even better...(that wasn't very hard).

I guess I'll pre-order one and wait. :drooling: Now to find a new FFL holder to do my transfer...The guy I usually have do my transfers has since retired to Florida. :smt022


----------



## submoa (Dec 16, 2007)

hawcer said:


> I carry a portable, finger operated, projectile launching apparatus!


Just wondering... do you also carry a gun? :smt082


----------



## hawcer (Feb 22, 2008)

submoa said:


> Just wondering... do you also carry a gun? :smt082


LOL.... :smt017 I guess booger flicking and rubber bands fit in that description too....


----------



## kenn (Dec 13, 2007)

*URL? or Store?*



hawcer said:


> Centerfire has been selling the military version of the p225 (p6) for $269.00.
> AIM has them for $259.00


Hawcer, quick question: What's/Where's AIM?


----------



## hawcer (Feb 22, 2008)

http://www.aimsurplus.com/acatalog/Sig_Sauer_P225_P6_9mm_Pistol.html

http://www.centerfiresystems.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=1225


----------



## kenn (Dec 13, 2007)

cuul. thanks


----------



## babs (Nov 30, 2007)

Check with this guy as well..
http://www.dansammo.com/firearms.asp


----------



## hawcer (Feb 22, 2008)

Well I ordered me a P6/225 from Aim and it came in today....It looks darn near close to new...for a firearm made in 1982 and stashed who knows where for the past few years,It looks mighty good!I am very pleased with this purchase.

I installed my set of Sile walnut grips to see what she would look like.....mighty fine looking piece,don't you think?


----------



## babs (Nov 30, 2007)

I do! Nice pistol. Very cool! Looks like a great little single-stack 9, and I bet quite carry-capable as well. And for a song and a dance!!! 

GREAT price for a Sig of any flavor, regardless the mag capacity. 
For that price, 8 rounds is just peachy, as far as I'm concerned.

I really considered one of these P6 guns, but hadn't seen too much feedback from folks if they were having good luck with them or not.
Hope yours turns into a great shooter... Will look forward to a range report. :mrgreen: 

Might be a quick and easy way to have one in the house, and one on the person if I have to do any traveling, the wife has another Sig for BG's at home.


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

sweeeet


----------



## benzuncle (Aug 29, 2007)

hawcer said:


> Centerfire has been selling the military version of the p225 (p6) for $269.00.
> AIM has them for $259.00
> 
> Is this a good deal?


Jeez Louise! :smt023 The pictures sure as heck answered that one! Congrats!!


----------

